
How to Watch 3D Blu-Ray Movies on the HTC Vive or Oculus Rift - t0mbstone
https://www.tchapin.com/how-to-watch-3d-blu-ray-movies-on-the-htc-vive-or-oculus-rift-without-having-to-re-encode-the-movie/
======
madaxe_again
And this is why I end up downloading or streaming films - physical media DRM
is now so hostile to the user it actively impedes the licensee from using the
media in predictable and normal scenarios. I spent Christmas repeatedly
explaining DRM to my mother who didn't understand why half her content
wouldn't work with her new TV & Blu-Ray - I had chipped her old one so she
could use discs from multiple regions as she lives on a boat.

On another note - VR has ruined 3D films for me - the scale is all wrong -
watching Rogue One recently, my VR-adjusted brain struggled with the toy-scale
spaceships. You get used to scale being correct quickly, and it being wrong is
jarring - never mind being stuck to a single vantage point. I now prefer 2D
films and my 3D _really_ 3D.

~~~
Raphmedia
That's because Rogue One is fake 3D. It wasn't actually filmed in 3D.
[http://www.realorfake3d.com/](http://www.realorfake3d.com/)

~~~
radley
They should add an exception or * for Ghostbusters. It was filmed in 2D but
the IMAX version had 3D elements extending out of the cinematic letterbox.

[http://www.polygon.com/2016/7/15/12200134/ghostbusters-3d](http://www.polygon.com/2016/7/15/12200134/ghostbusters-3d)

------
pmoriarty
One of the main reasons I got the GearVR was to watch movies in VR, but once I
watched a couple I completely stopped. While the movies looked great in VR,
almost as good as watching them on an IMAX screen in a real theater, the
headset was just too bulky and uncomfortable to bother with.

I haven't tried the Vive or the Rift, but I expect them to be not that much
better as far as comfort goes, and comfort is really the main thing that will
determine whether it's worth the bother to wear a VR headset for hours on end,
over and over again, once the novelty wears off.

~~~
michaelbuckbee
I'm curious if you've tried the new Daydream headsets?

[http://www.theverge.com/2016/11/10/13578012/google-
daydream-...](http://www.theverge.com/2016/11/10/13578012/google-daydream-
view-vr-review-mobile-headset-pixel)

Seems like a much improved design.

------
wiradikusuma
does anyone know how to watch them using Daydream View?

